# Vet says Panacur and Baycox to treat Coccidia--alternatives



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi! My pigeon seems to be doing well. I took him to the vet on Wednesday and he was treated for lice (seems to be good). The vet took a stool sample and just called me to say that he wants to de-worm him. I've read some posts on here that you shouldn't de-worm a pigeon below four months of age. Midget has some watery poops, but seems healthy to me.

I'm not sure of Midget's exact age, but the person who sold him to me (a week ago) called him a baby. He also cheeps fairly constantly, which worried me until I saw other threads about the same thing (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/wont-stop-crying-7998.html and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/peep-peep-peep-3636.html). He does have all his feathers, though.

The vet said that the parasite is coccidia capillaria, and he wants to treat it with Panacur and Baycox. I read on here that Panacur can have rough side effects, so I asked him about alternatives, but frankly, I think this vet is sort of full of it. At the appointment, he said that he could not say definitely that Midget was above a certain age, despite having all his feathers. On the phone, when I mentioned that I had heard that worming should wait until 4mo old, he asked if Midget has all his feathers (he hadn't noticed at the appointment?) and then said that that meant he was over 4mo old. Given that all the online sources I can find say that pigeons have all their feathers around ONE month, that seems like nonsense, to put it mildly. When I pointed this out, he said that he mostly sees parrots, and he would consult another source and call me back.

So it might be good to find another vet, but in the meantime, I want to ask about the risks of letting the coccidia go while I find one, and about alternative treatment plans. Should I let it be until he's older? Should I use a different drug?


----------



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Oops, should have added my location: NYC, Brooklyn to be exact. I posted under "pet pigeons" instead of "emergency" because Midget honestly doesn't seem to be sick. Should I move it or what?


----------



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Also forgot to say that the vet says he is underweight and that he had caked droppings on his right wing and the bottom of his tail when I first got him. I got those off and I've been keeping his cage clean.

Edit: and also also forgot to add that he's been honking along with his peeps for a couple of days, if that means anything re: age. Sorry, a bit scatterbrained. And I didn't realize that capillaria is a separate parasite--the vet said it as if coccidia was the genus and capillaria was the species name.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds as though they found both cocci and worms. They do use Baycox for pigeons. Just make sure it is the right dosage. But stay away from Panacur, which can be used for some birds but can be very toxic to pigeons. Do not use it. Some pigeons have died from it.
Your are right in that you shouldn't worm a pigeon until 3 or 4 months of age, but if there are definitely worms, then you may have to. But in that case, you need to use something milder and safer, like Pyrantel Pamoate.
If it were me, I would treat for cocci first, wait a week, then worm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pictures of your bird so we can get a better idea of his age?
This vet, as with many avian vets, doesn't know pigeons. Glad you checked here first.


----------



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks so much! My current guess is 6-8wks, based on the honking. I guess it will probably get harder to tell the older he gets. To be honest, I almost feel inclined to try to treat him without seeing another vet. Do you think that would be wise, given that Midget doesn't seem to be actually sick at the moment? What treatments do you recommend for cocci and worms in a bird of this age?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he is young. I have told you what I would treat him with. You can get these things online at pigeon supplies, but would get the Baycox from the vet as long as it is the right dose.


----------



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks! Pyrantel Pamoate, wait a week and then Baycox? Sorry, just not clear which is first.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would do the Cocci treatment first and worm after. Baycox is for Cocci, and the Pyrantel is for worms.
If he has those things, whether acting well or not, he needs treatment, or he will go down.


----------



## ChavaSara613 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks very much!


----------

